# Tri Pod Problems



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

2 of the legs on my Bog Pod Great Divide have once again broke. Wondering if anyone else is having the same problems? This is the second time they have broke both times same locations. Thinking it's time to find a different tri pod. I have been thinking of a Manfrotto GT carbon fiber. Any thoughts and or suggestions?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> 2 of the legs on my Bog Pod Great Divide have once again broke. Wondering if anyone else is having the same problems? This is the second time they have broke both times same locations. Thinking it's time to find a different tri pod. I have been thinking of a Manfrotto GT carbon fiber. Any thoughts and or suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153700


No problems with my Aluminum BOG Deathgrip.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd look at the Slik CF tripods. I've got the 733 and it has been my favorite so far.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've owned tons of tripods over the years. I use a SLIK Pro DX 700 if we're not hauling things too far. Its ROCK steady when setup, even to eye height. For packing, I now use a Sirui 5CX. Its light, stable and very compact.

-DallanC


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

I reached out to the customer service department at BOG POD about this sent a few pics to them, I assumed that would be the end of it. They sent a brand new tripod to me.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> I reached out to the customer service department at BOG POD about this sent a few pics to them, I assumed that would be the end of it. They sent a brand new tripod to me.


That's some great resolution on their part! Great news!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bog Pod has always come through when parts have been broken or damaged. 

My PH over in Africa this past June was using Bog Pods where the clamping devises had broken and he was just using tape to hold the legs. I mentioned that all he needed to do was to contact Bog Pod and they would send him some new ones. The one night that I stayed at his home he got up on the internet and he told me the next day that the parts were in the mail. 

You have to like doing business with a company like that.


----------

